# Sources for effects of injuries



## Ironwil (Jan 3, 2011)

I picked up the Howdunit book on police procedures, and that's been a big help. However, I also have to research New York, demonology, assistance dogs and effects of various wounds. I have documentaries and eBooks for the first two and I'm requesting pamphlets for assistance dog information, but I'm not sure where to go for the wound effects. 

I'm writing a science fiction book that has a lot of action and combat scenes. Some of the characters will sustain knife and bullet wounds, as well as blunt force trauma, which will not always be fatal. I have not mapped out every sequence, so I'm not certain where all of the injuries will occur. In many books I've read, injured characters either are put out of action or simply shrug off their wounds and continue on. Movies are fond of the latter, with the hero often getting stabbed or shot and continuing on. I've suffered sprains that I was able to ignore for a time, but when I had reconstructive surgery on my right shoulder after a muscle tear, I was completely out of action for many weeks. In fact, it's been over six months and I'm still not 100%. Some screws in a shoulder bone and the deep cut probably made this worse than a stab wound, but it was very, very debilitating. I'd like to give a bit more realism in my story when it comes to the parts that aren't supernatural. 

I'm looking for books or web sites that have this kind of information. I know that the effect greatly depends on the location and shape/size of the blade or bullet, so a book or web site that will provide information based on these parameters would be ideal.

Any sources?


----------



## David C. (Jan 29, 2011)

*Resources to review*

Here's a few sites:

Wound Ballistics, Ballistic Injury, Stopping Power, Gunshot Wounds This one lists articles related to GSW and books. 

This book is new, but is highly recommended. 

Amazon.com: Tactical Medicine Essentials (9780763778217): American College of Emergency Physicians, E. John Wipfler: Books

Amazon has a slew of books on tactical medicine and the treatment of GSWs. Do a search there. 

Also check w/your local FD, they can give you some ideas on how knife and GSWs are triaged in the field. Talk with ER physicians and nurses. EMTs/Paramedics (me) are great resources as well. 

Check out this nifty little triage bandage.  Z-Medica Corporation 

Quik-Clot is a great "bandage" to have on a battlefield.

Here's a video about it. *WARNING--It is graphic, so if the sight of gushing blood nauseates you, then DON'T WATCH.*

YouTube - Field eXpedients: Quik-Clot Life Saving Powder-and Now Gauze


----------



## Quoth (Mar 15, 2011)

Those are some good sites, though also check into forensic pathology. A forensic pathologist's resources are essentially the science of trauma. You might check out a book called "Dead Man Do Tell Tales". I forget the author's name, but he's a forensic anthropologist; the cover of the book shows him standing next to a skeleton. It's a good read on what hammers to the face or bullets to the brainpan do to the bones. Chances are if you see it on TV, it's wrong, unless you're watching the Discovery Channel or something like that.


----------



## Tears_like_Rain (Mar 21, 2011)

Look for books by Dr. D.P. Lyle (Dr. Douglas Lyle), such as _Forensics and Fiction_, _Murder and Mayhem_, or _Forensics for Dummies_. He's a forensics expert, and his books are an informative, fun read. He goes into the effects of injuries.


----------

